# things that annoy climbers



## blue (Jun 15, 2004)

treding in a dog turd and not knowing it then speading around tree and on my rope when foot locking.

groundie not puttin a knot in the end of the rope then pullin it up to the pulley when your not lookin

as above but even more so when your along way from the pulley

gettin whiped by tail end of rope when you don't know groundie is pullin rope upto pulley

empy saw being sent up

blunt saw being sent up

any other contributions?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 15, 2004)

Groundies that don't do ANY of these things. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14578


----------



## jamie (Jun 15, 2004)

*ivy*

ivy on trees.... sawdust in the face

jamie


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jun 15, 2004)

Groundies that:

Take longer to open a carabiner than untie a knot; as you are trying to speed things up and make easier at some expense of dollar$ and learning curve.

Will disapear with every 25# branch, and not be there to unhitch limbs etc. to keep climber going; especially when huge pile can be drug by motor power; but they're doing man's work so shouldn't be disturbed....

Wear theirselves out lifting etc. when not necessary. 

Drink the last of your water, while your in the tree busting it

Go home early cuz it may rain, but will leave a window open

constantly want to store lines but won't follow whatever the procedure is.

Will never try to think if they need anything from truck when dragging to it, the item itself requires a seperate empty handed trip back to truck. They should not have to think both ways.

Think "Clear" yelled by climber includes only people, and not 044's etc.

Ones that you have to say :

Your other left,

Down........towards the ground i mean........Down

Why would you check the oil and not water?

What do you think was meant the last 8x times someone polightly mentioned that you should have sent the carabiner back up with the line each time (before lunch)?

No, you hold your rope tight, he let's his a lil'loose, and it comes towards you, away from him and the house... like the other 4x...



Ain't Life Grate!


----------



## jkrueger (Jun 15, 2004)

Training ground person and they are GONE after 3 days.

The word 'just' and pointing at the work should be the same as doing it and saving the beds and decks etc. A quickie in their minds when it is not. And the client complains that it took to much.

The pain in your knee is killing you and the passion to climb and get the job done over rides all else.

Some cotton woods, old ones. (This climber anyway.)

A whole tree of nothing but tight crotches.

Stuck throw bag.

Jack


----------



## Ax-man (Jun 15, 2004)

Not keeping the lowering line uncrossed, adding more friction and frustration for just a simple limb lowering.

Larry


----------



## rumination (Jun 15, 2004)

> Stuck throw bag.



Ha! How about TWO stuck throwbags?


----------



## jkrueger (Jun 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rumination _
> *Ha! How about TWO stuck throwbags? *



Real bad; 2 stuck throw bags and a stuck monkey fist. And it's getting dark and about to rain.

Has happened,
Jack


----------



## rumination (Jun 15, 2004)

OK. You win!  That really sucks!


----------



## Froggy (Jun 15, 2004)

When you've just finished a BIG removal and your d#[email protected] is in the dirt you've got two more to do and no one is around to help you gather up all the gear it took to do the job. You look over and see the others drinking water, looking around, or asking what to do. Now that will get you p*[email protected]#.:angry2:


----------



## Dadatwins (Jun 15, 2004)

Groundperson that is paying more attention to the neighbor than the climber.

Customer that waits until feet hit the ground before asking "Are you going to cut that one too?"

Chain saw that start with 2 pulls on the ground and then gets hauled into a tree and will not.

Throwing your rope up higher and it lands where you do not want it and then gets stuck.

Weatherperson says no rain in forcast and as soon as you get tied in top of tree you hear thunder.


----------



## treeman82 (Jun 15, 2004)

Groundie says that the lowering line is tied on to climbing line. Start to pull climbing line up, lowering line starts sliding down the climbing line.

Groundie starts to pull hard on the tag line way before you need them to.

Groundie starts shaking top of tree when you are nice and high up on a very skinny spar.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 15, 2004)

This is the stuff I wanted on my groundie thread. I might hafta do some editing...:alien:


----------



## jkrueger (Jun 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *This is the stuff I wanted on my groundie thread. I might hafta do some editing...:alien: *



Yes! Please!

Jack


----------



## Tim Gardner (Jun 15, 2004)

The tree service owner or owner’s son on the job causing slowdowns and aggravation while they think they are getting the job done faster.

My father owned a tree service for over 30 years. He told me “I learned a long time ago to show the crew the job and leave them alone so they can do it. If I stay on the job with them it takes longer to get the job done and they break more things.” I totally agree with him. A good crew knows what to do and they work better together without the owner screaming at them. A climber needs to be able to work. Every time the owner bothers the climber it slows him down, not speed him up.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tim Gardner _
> *My father owned a tree service for over 30 years. He told me “I learned a long time ago to show the crew the job and leave them alone so they can do it. If I stay on the job with them it takes longer to get the job done and they break more things.” I totally agree with him. A good crew knows what to do and they work better together without the owner screaming at them. A climber needs to be able to work. Every time the owner bothers the climber it slows him down, not speed him up. *




Sweet! Dam straight, too!


----------



## wiley_p (Jun 15, 2004)

Sales arborist telling you in the morning "todays job is a no brainer, slam dunk dude" Funny hearing that makes the veins stand out on my forehead.


----------



## Tim Gardner (Jun 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *Climbers that think they know better than owners when the owners butt is on the line for damage done.
> 
> Dan *






My father was still in his 20’s when he had to hire a full time climber to take his place on the crew because he didn’t have time to climb/run the crew and bid jobs etc. How busy are you that you can stay on the job with the crew? He!!, most owners couldn’t get their fat, out of shape a$$ up a tree with a trebuchet much less know how a difficult job needs to be rigged out. Why would a tree service owner hire a climber if he did not have confidence in his skills? Keep yelling and making the crew nervous or pi$$ed off and they will screw up or walk away. How’s your turnover rate with employees?


----------



## Tim Gardner (Jun 15, 2004)

I did say a "good" crew. There are some crews you can't turn your back on. 


I learned enough about tree service ownership while working for my father. I'll have none of that thank you. When I go home I don't take all that worry with me. I won't even run crews anymore. I'm making about $200,000.00 less per year than my father was but I can spend time on other things that he could not. Like my family for example.


----------



## arboromega (Jun 15, 2004)

groundie tying a drill onto your new rope with the gas cap not on all the way. new rope covered in oilgas mix while you rappel the rope through your new split tail.


----------



## treeman82 (Jun 15, 2004)

Being rushed by the boss. Just makes me work slower, and things DO get broken.

Having a boss who thinks he / she knows more about tree work than I do when they really don't.

Working for a boss who hates new technology.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 15, 2004)

Having a homeowner that questions every move you make and then watches the whole job. 

Some homeowners like to watch out of shear curiousity and amazement, these don't bother me.

Trying to convince another climber/person that you may be working with (for a one shot deal) the reason why I won't hook a try that is not a removal!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jun 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by treeman82 _
> *Groundie says that the lowering line is tied on to climbing line. Start to pull climbing line up, lowering line starts sliding down the climbing line.
> 
> *



LOL! 
That happens a lot. Then you yell at them and they don't tie a different knot, they just tighten the half hitch. You start pulling it up again and this time it gets 3/4 of the way up and starts sliding down again.
Then _they_ get frustrated and tie a huge monkey fist.


----------



## treeman82 (Jun 15, 2004)

It's too bad they don't know what it feels like to have to haul the big lowering line up into the tree X+ feet. The 1/2" lines are no big deal. Get into the 5/8" stable braid though, and we start talking about some weight.


----------



## Froggy (Jun 15, 2004)

A customer who says on a view cut "I own everything cut what needs to be cut". You walk the property and they end up only owening about 5' past their house. 
This happens a lot when you are doing view work for a gated community that has no distinctive property barriers. Untile you look at the survey prints. Still the customer insists they own it all. A real headache to deal with.


----------



## Base (Jun 16, 2004)

having the groundman fill your my saw up, not put the oil cap on properly, then it proceeds to run onto my rope as i pull it up, then when i realise the oil cap is not on, and tell him i get a answer "it was on when i sent it up" who opened the ******* thing? the lazy arse pigeons chillin like rasterfarians?

i understand these things happen, but what makes it worse is when people make excuses, and lame ones at that, also he was welsh enough said


----------



## blue (Jun 16, 2004)

customer that takes picture then marks on it where to cut.i did a big reduction ona decaying horse chesnut earlier this year and was presented with such a picture.aftera polite discussion we came to a mutual agreement about where to prune and pruning techniques.did half the tree that day then returned next day.

nob end customer then saays"i was playing around on my computer last night and now think it would look better here"showing me anther pic  

i refused and it took nearly 2 hours to sort out


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jun 16, 2004)

having to go to WORK


----------



## dbeck (Jun 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by treeman82 _
> *
> 
> Working for a boss who hates new technology. *



Amen to that...not so much hating, but feeling that 'this has worked for this long, why change now?"


----------



## stewartglenn (Jun 16, 2004)

I have plenty to rant about but today I hate Stihl gas/oil caps. Give me back the old screw in caps that are Idiot proof. Lost an oil cap on an 046 today while bucking up a log in tall Veg, caused a total work stopage. 2 months ago I dumped a full tank of oil on the bucket truck windshield from aloft. Da*n I hate the new Stihl caps. 

Long drags uphill thru soggy grass.


Poisen Ivy

Chipping London Plain or Sycamore


Co-workers that "borrow" gear without asking


Getting crap jobs that other Tree Companys refuse because our salesman doesn`t have to do the work.

Hawthorns


No place to pee


Crew members that constantly lose their equipment, gloves, etc


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Jun 16, 2004)

Amen to the one-stick wonders moving brush, and the Stihl caps. They remind me of New Coke.

Worst of all is the people who think that all a tree climber does/can do/should do is cut trees. That one's getting real old. Wonder where they get that idea--maybe from all the climbers who sell little else but cutting?

Poison ivy? I saw a vine killing a 12" pine today--it had 10' branches on it. The client crapped when I told him what it was, highly allergic kids, agreeable to paying surcharge for hazardous duty. 

Funny part is, the stuff doesn't bother me much.:angel: 

Stinking "that won't work", "that's not the right way" thinking from negativist coworkers used to be the worst problem.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jun 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stewartglenn _
> *
> No place to pee
> 
> ...




No place to pee in West Virginia, that's an oxymoron.


----------



## treeman82 (Jun 16, 2004)

Eating the wrong thing at lunch and then getting sick while aloft. Gotta bail out, find a bathroom ASAP, and then go back up.


----------



## coydog (Jun 16, 2004)

clients that start pruning the tree before you show up


----------



## appalachianarbo (Jun 17, 2004)

Pruned branches that won't come out of the tree (apple, etc.) no matter how hard you try...

Nicking your hand with the Silky...

Sap on your rope that won't slide thru your hitch...

The Pantin that unexpectedly comes off the rope...

Not hitting the target on the first throw, pulling it out, and having the throwline land in brush, sticks, leaves, or anything else that will make it into a birds nest (throwing from a driveway is bliss)...

Groudies that are still in the drop zone when your saw is running and 'clear' has been yelled...

When a rope won't slide thru a crotch because the throwline is running thru some flaky bark...

The log that swings into the trunk and gives you a better ride than six flags (actually it's fun - most of the time)

Ear muffs on my Husky helmet that get caught on branches...

Customers watching (while in the drop zone!)

And much more...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by appalachianarbo _
> *Nicking your hand with the Silky... *




I didn't know you could 'nick' yourself with a Silky, I've always assumed a hospital trip would be necessary!


----------



## Lumberjack (Jun 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *I didn't know you could 'nick' yourself with a Silky, I've always assumed a hospital trip would be necessary! *



Not a hospital, maybe some super glue or duck tape. I remember.........


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 17, 2004)

And remember, I warned ya!


----------



## blue (Jun 18, 2004)

never mind nicking yourself with a silky ionce stabbed a vein in my forearm with one.good amount of blood flow,filled my golve up within 20 secs.

if your gonna cut yourself with a silky try to do it with a new(ish) blade as it don't seem to hurt as much(maybe cause thier so darn sharp)


----------



## blue (Jun 18, 2004)

connifer hedges are fairly annoying


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2004)

Ouch. Handsaw cuts definately hurt and are troublesome to heal quickly.

Today - burned-out. A dead oak that they built the house around. Easy and fun climb when bid, cut and toss and rig and zing. However the standing-seam reflective roof was like working in a solar hot-dog parabolic cooker. Dripping wet wis goo, eyes burning, soaking wet and sunBURNed like an albino offshore of Hawaii. I had two other trees to do there, tomorrow instead. Zapped, drained, sore. Burnt. Crispy. Fried. Now got the chills.

No beer, just water tonight. 

Sure made a dusty chip mess in the kitchen - and the hardest cut was the thin slice near the ceiling, inside. The trunk had calloused around the sheet metal roof so lot's of thin slices to work it out of there. Ever chunk a biggie inside a house? Man, it was pretty loud. Not only burnt out but ears are ringing too. 

I miss the pines, especially the ones so tall the wind keeps you cool no matter how hot and humid it is.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 18, 2004)

You need to drink some Gatoraid, bro. Water don't cut it in that type of situation.


----------



## appalachianarbo (Jun 18, 2004)

My fisrt 'nick' with a silky led me to the ER, where I got 3 stitches to close the vein on the top of my forearm. Now I don't cross hands while trying to cut a branch and hold it at the same time!The second time, it was wet, and my hand sliped off the handle. Me finger got stuck on the teeth, and my thumb webbing got sliced on the TOP of the saw - even the non cutting parts are sharp!


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Jun 18, 2004)

Groundie cutting a climb line in half and then insisting that I must have done it.

Groundie sending up the 200T with out securing the oil cap and spilling oil all over my climb line.

Getting a throwball stuck in a nasty locust that was covered in thorns, only to have that cheap Fly-lite throw line bread and ya gotta do the monkey hump up that thing.

Launching a throw ball up into a crotch that is wayyyyyy up there, only to have it stop about 6 inches from the target cuz you were standing on the line.

Showing up to dead wood a tree and 1/2 of the tree is dead. but the sales man says, he couldnt see what was dead and what was live because its winter. (like the bark sloughing off the leaders wasnt a dead give away. 

Drinking a pot of coffee in the morning and having the home owner want to watch you work, so there is not a chance in he!! of being able to pee out of the tree.

Having the home owner leave thier brand New SUV parked under the tree your going to trim, and then head off to work. 

These are just a few of my favorite things

Kenn
:Monkey:


----------



## treeman82 (Jun 18, 2004)

Clients offering beer at ANY point during the day. 

Clients who take off during the job saying that they will pay you when you get back, and then never seem to come back.


----------



## jkrueger (Jun 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OutOnaLimb _
> *
> Much deletion ...
> 
> ...



Oh, my, thought that was my personal thing. Hate it!

Jack


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 18, 2004)

I love it when it does a little dance IN the fork, then falls back 'atchya. Yea. I love that.


----------



## jkrueger (Jun 18, 2004)

Since I've listened to all you arbor stars, Ive got many nicks in my climbing ropes from that favorite saw mentioned here. what is it called ... zooblast.
 
Jack


----------



## Tim Gardner (Jun 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oakwilt _
> *Ou
> 
> ......Today - burned-out. A dead oak that they built the house around.........
> ...



I have some pictures of a job we did like that about 20 years ago. The only job I remember having pictures of with my dad, brother and me together. I’ll try to find them and post them.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2004)

That sounds cool Tim. My son was my helper today. He kept making sure I had iced-down bottled water along with his duties of moving the brush and belaying the chuncks so I had zero trash to come down to. 

It's something special when families can work together, if everyone gets along. The drive home was awsome, like anytime we spend together. 

Why do people build a house around a tree and soon forget about little details like compensating for growth and such? The roof clearly killed this behemoth, assisted by solar cooking. 

Blaster, I shall acquire some liquids that replace. I wasn't thinking about the tin roof and sunshine and 95 degree temps when I bid this baby. It was a cool Spring day. Lesson learned, again.


----------



## hobby climber (Jun 18, 2004)

*Customers that...*

...have you cut a tree in the front of their property only to find out that its on city property. I now check with the city first and have customers agree to take all responsibility if tree happens to be on city property. My father always says "Believe none of what you hear and half of what you see, find out for yourself and proceed with caution" !!!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jun 19, 2004)

*Speaking of throw ball frustration...*

Do you ever have one of those crotches, that you just can't get?
Yesterday, I hit the crotch, only about thirty feet up and fairly big. Got it on the first throw and the ball gets stuck. Second toss with different ball, hits targat gets stuck, line breaks. 
Then for about five minutes, throw after throw, I just can't hit it.
It's a simple throw. I could normally do it in one, maybe two throws. Is it a mind block? I don't know. 
I finally got mad and put the ladder up.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jun 19, 2004)

i do like it when i can walk/swing the ball/line into a good position from a bad one, without rethrowing. Especially the few times i have intended to do that from the start; and it actually all worked out!


----------



## NeTree (Jun 19, 2004)

groundies that throw rakings into the chipper

you're done with the job, customer says, "hey... I'm a little short on funds, can I pay you the balance at a later time?"

customers that are too cheap to pay to have the stump ground, but want you to flush cut thru dirt, rocks, etc... BELOW ground. (I tell them NO)

You see a dead branch, you throw a line in it, and it breaks off just from the weight of the lowering line... just as you're starting the saw. (couple weeks ago)

I can think of a hundred other things, I'm sure.


----------



## TREETX (Jun 19, 2004)

Things that annoy me.....

When climbing a huge beech or oak that is 100% healthy, and I have to answer 5 times a day..."No, we are not cutting this tree down".

The people asking these questions standing under me. 

Being asked to reduce a healthy tree for sunlight reasons. 

.02


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 19, 2004)

I like Kenn and Mikes peves best. Others can tick me off some, but no one else can piss me of like I can.


----------



## jkrueger (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *I like Kenn and Mikes peves best. Others can tick me off some, but no one else can piss me of like I can. *



Favoritism? 

That tics me off. 

Jack


----------



## John Stewart (Jun 19, 2004)

Groundies just standing there watching the chipper smoke it's belts with a jammed up log and don't move until you scream at them. They can't get it unstuck and you have to climb down and fix it. 15 mins later as you get back up they stick it back in because maybe it will work this time
ARGGGHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## treeman82 (Jun 19, 2004)

Coming down out of a large tree, only to find that you have a LARGE mess to help clean up because the ground crew can't keep up.

Having the tail of your climbing line get caught up in a piece of brush on the ground or under a piece of wood making it a PITA to pull up.


----------



## NeTree (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by treeman82 _
> *
> Having the tail of your climbing line get caught up in a piece of brush on the ground or under a piece of wood making it a PITA to pull up. *




... while the groundie is standing there like a dumbass...

eh?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *... while the groundie is standing there like a dumbass...
> 
> eh? *




Saying "Whut? Whut's a matter? Huh? What?"


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Jun 19, 2004)

The list goes on and on, Dont ya just hate it when you have that pervfect crotch ya wanna hit with a trow line, but you just seem to be off like 2 inches and it hits the branch and bounches back at ya like two or three times? On and then the groundie says, "Why dont ya just throw it like a baseball?"

Kenn


----------



## Ax-man (Jun 20, 2004)

Of all the tools we use that throwball can either be a great labor saver or can be a source of aggivation, with some well chosen but not so nice words.

I don't know what it is, I sure wish I could figure it out, some days you can be right on the money with it, other days you look like a fool with the darn thing, those are usually the days the customer is watching, along with the next door neighbor.

Larry


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Jun 20, 2004)

You can NEVER hit a target first shot on Monday.;!!!!!!!!! Thank God it just gets easier down the week.

Ken


----------



## Nathan Wreyford (Jun 23, 2004)

Things that annoy

Given an address and told there is a large chestnut to be removed and you drive up to this.

All the material has to go from a small coutyard, through the building. Not to mention the DZ is small. Plus it takes forever to get the trunk cut up because it is full of shrapnel.








I love the challenge of a tough job, but I forgot to mention, you were told , "Tommorrow will be easy".


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 23, 2004)

I never believe em when they say it's 'easy'. Or my personal favorite, "It's not so big".

HA!


----------



## Dadatwins (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nathan Wreyford _
> *Things that annoy
> 
> Given an address and told there is a large chestnut to be removed and you drive up to this.
> ...



Been there, done that, do not if that is more annoying to climber or to ground crew that has to carry out debris in 12" lengths.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nathan Wreyford _
> *Things that annoy
> 
> Given an address and told there is a large chestnut to be removed and you drive up to this.
> ...


----------



## Husky372 (Jun 25, 2004)

maybe you guys should start a new thread what doesn't annoy climbers i believe the list would be shorther or maybe you could just say everything


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 25, 2004)

HAR!

 

Yea, yur probably right!


----------



## Stumper (Jun 25, 2004)

Taking off early to meet a service man who doesn't keep his appointment. I understand delays, unexpected problems at the previous stop etc. , but the 4th broken appointment is too much. I lost my temper yesterday ( I hate that ) . The idiot had the audacity to blame me for not being there-someone came by 1.5 hours before the appointment and again 45 minutes after it. All this after I had explained that I could meet someone if they would call ahead and doofus said "lets just make it for 5:00P.M." and I said "fine but they need to get here at 5 or very shortly thereafter because I have a 6 o'clock."


----------



## treeman82 (Jun 25, 2004)

Poison Ivy.  

Having to set lines in tall trees without the use of throw line, throw ball, Big-Shot.

Big trees which could simply be felled at the bottom if the house lines were dropped but of course the client doesn't want to take the lines down.


----------



## blue (Jun 25, 2004)

a$$holes


----------



## Husky372 (Jun 25, 2004)

a$$holes in mirrors


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by treeman82 _
> *... but of course the client doesn't want to take the lines down. *



They don't have a choice as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nathan Wreyford _
> 
> 
> I love the challenge of a tough job, but I forgot to mention, you were told , "Tommorrow will be easy". [/B]



Or " Tomorrow's gonna be fun!"


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 27, 2004)

trees covered with dead sticks,big conifers


----------



## Froggy (Jun 27, 2004)

I hate when a groudie has been doing tree work for a while, and still can't let a piece run right. Seems like some just can't get the point down that you let it come to a slow smooth stop. Not a sudden jerking stop. I was doing a 90ft 3.5ft accross leaning out accross the house. I rigged it off its self. I told the groundie to let it run and get below my feet bring it to a smooth stop. He jerked th pi$$ out of me. Felt like I was taking a 8sec. ride on a big brahma bull. Needles to say I wasn't happy. I had to get the tree done so I just prepared for the ride. 
Second I hate a groundie who lets brush pile at the bottom of a tree trapping your rope every 10-15ft you climb. That's a real kicker.  Again that's why I appreciate a good groundie.


----------



## stewartglenn (Jun 27, 2004)

I hate doing the impossible for wealthy snobs that ????? about the least little thing and are slow to pay the bill.....that pisses me off.....Double the bid if the house costs more than 300K


Stew


----------



## stewartglenn (Jun 27, 2004)

?????=bitsh


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 28, 2004)

there isnt a real lot that doesnt annoy climbers,the better the climber the more petty the whinge.we all started somewhere its just we dont like to think back on those hack days


----------



## NeTree (Jun 28, 2004)

I think I'm pretty easy going. But there's one thing that sends me frigging ballistic...


PEOPLE WHO DON'T FOLLOW MY INSTRUCTIONS.


----------



## Stumper (Jun 28, 2004)

Er....Erik, What did you tell me you wanted me to do?


----------



## treemendous (Feb 18, 2006)

new guy here,

to reiterate:

Dog SH>>, Saw starts fine on the ground, gas cap undone and gas everywhere, me the one who forgot!

getting my saw pinched....While someone's watching. Sawdust in eyes, navel, arse, socks, truck. 
Traffic: cars and deaf pedestrians
Rain every day (I live in B.C.)
Me sweatin all day, groundman having tea with customer.
Rocking a freshly sharpened saw.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Feb 19, 2006)

I have come up with a good solution to having dog poop in the yard. Im gonna start carrying a pitching wedge in the truck and when ever I show up to a job site that is full of land mines I will just practice my golf swing on the little piles.Hitting the house is a birdie, the car is an eagle, and if you can get it through an open window, well then its a hole in one, of course.

Kenn


----------



## notahacker (Feb 19, 2006)

One of the many things that annoy me is old folks who want to help. You want to thank the gesture, but there are serious liability issues with an elderly person trying to help you work. The biggest thing is old folks who start to sweep and clean up half way through the job.  I watch them start to sweep saw dust off a porch, then go inside. And this will repeat through out the job.  Drives me crazy!


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Feb 19, 2006)

You always know its gonna be fun when you show up for the bid and you ring the door bell and half a dozen poodles go bizerk, mean while the home owner is having trouble un locking the door. You know you got a seniors discount coming when it takes the home owner 5 minutes to unlock the door.


----------



## clearance (Feb 19, 2006)

Out on a limb-don't be slagging old people, they are the only ones who were nice to us doing utility work, they knew we were doing a good thing keeping the power on, and they usually respect guys that work. Biggest annoyance for me lately was climbing a big old red cedar, like 6' at the butt, the bark kept slabbing out on me for about 80' up the tree. And I wear long gaffs too, it kept getting stuck against the spur and the gaff. Hard to spurless with caulks.... don't go there.


----------



## ArborCore (Feb 19, 2006)

Looking for missing groundsman only to spot him over by the truck talking on his cell phone to his girlfriend.:angry2: Almost fired him for that one.


----------



## clearance (Feb 20, 2006)

This is an old thread so I read the whole thing. Made me laugh at all the whining about throwlines, bags etc. getting caught, not going where wanted...and yet I get told all the time how fast and easy spurless is, which got me thinking about something else. I was looking at rope rescue in search, how is it you are supposed to put on your spurs to rescue someone who is hurt instead of just throwing and setting the little gay line if it is, in fact faster? Might hurt the tree after all, what don't you care about the tree anymore, just because someone is hurt? Ha,ah,ha,ah,ha too funny....


----------



## coydog (Feb 20, 2006)

oh by the way, did you ever figure out how to back the chipper up?


----------



## clearance (Feb 20, 2006)

Sort of Coy, the advice was appreciated. I quit and got a job out in the bush, no cleanup, no chipper, no treehuggers, more money...yay.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Feb 20, 2006)

clearance said:


> I was looking at rope rescue in search, how is it you are supposed to put on your spurs to rescue someone who is hurt instead of just throwing and setting the little gay line if it is, in fact faster? Might hurt the tree after all, what don't you care about the tree anymore, just because someone is hurt? Ha,ah,ha,ah,ha too funny....



Well, yeah. Duh. People are more important than trees.

Did you think you proved a point or something?


----------



## clearance (Feb 20, 2006)

As a matter of fact Mark, I have to some degree, not exactly "proved" to the Supreme Court level, but like said, I often hear people beak off about how spurless is faster and easier. If this was truly so, why do the spurs come on as soon as someones life is on the line? And why like I have already said, all the whining about throwlines, bags, getting stuck? I don't hear about steelcores getting stuck. And, if people are more important than trees, why all the opposition to doing utility work with spurs?. Spurs are far more safe to climb with around power, if people come first, like you and I believe, why the snivelling?. It is funny to use the search and find out what people say about the reality of spurless climbing when they are not trying to say its the best way ever in another thread....I find it hilarious.


----------



## kennertree (Feb 20, 2006)

*Things that annoy climbers........*

Climbers that cant climb spikeless.


----------



## woodchux (May 29, 2006)

Groundmen that jerk the rope
Customers that scrutinize every move
Having to come back tomorrow to finish up
Spider bites, ticks, chiggers ,etc...
Wind that wont stop blowing the wrong way
Groundmen that pretend that they can't hear you, 
when you know dam well they can....


----------



## inztrees (May 31, 2006)

*-*

ground menthat are slower then 60 year old formen 
cross arm w/ crappy old ambeductor copper cable 
dropping the end of a long cable and dropping a washer or nut
wisper chippers
explaining why i do not prun w/ spikes
dull drill bits w/a hand brace
pinching skin between sliding D
cabling @20 below 
yo!


----------



## avalontree (Jun 8, 2006)

*dull chainsaws*

someone uses your saw and hits a rock 
doesnt sharp it

having a ground guy who is so addicted to Pepsi that he needs like 6 a day
one day he forgets
and starts throwing things around the yard

ground guy who 'accidently" throws your rope into the chipper with the brush
while you are still in the Linden
thank god for sharp handsaws

they're standing there whith branches everywhere while your out on the end of some sketchy branch working your butt off.


----------



## PeteS (Jun 8, 2006)

Mature virgin pin oaks, impatient crane operators who drop you at high speed through the canopy, briars, poison ivy, mud butt, missing happy hour and salesmen who talk a big game but have never climbed a day in their lives.


----------



## B-Edwards (Jun 8, 2006)

I just got rid of a groundman, and this is the truth . I had to tell him"""" your other left""" more than 1 time. This guy was so bad i felt sorry for him, but when your 60 feet up and he was in a far away galaxy, it did make for a frustrating time.


----------



## rebelman (Jun 9, 2006)

I heard about a guy that got fried because his spurs acted as conductors. I don't know why clearance thinks it's easier to spurless climb. It's not. Back on topic: suckers.


----------



## oldugly (Jun 9, 2006)

Walking up to a yard with one tree you bid on as an one hour removal, and having three more customers scheduled for that day...the one removal turns into a four day ordeal of multiple trims, removals, and basic whole yard overhaul. Then dealing with the other three customers who were expecting you.

Hearing countless stories from customers about their "amazing" removals they did for friends or relatives. Yet they hire you for a notch-and-drop (ten minute job).

Asking for a chainsaw and somebody hands you a piece of Stihl junk instead.

Broken recoil ropes at 75 feet from the ground.

Assisting another tree trimmer who cannot tie a bowline.

Having another tree trimmer beg you for help rigging down a tree, only to arrive at a job you had bid on yourself, and did not want the job then. But you owe the other tree guy a favor, so you do it...(for half the price you were going to charge the homeowner)

vines...locusts...plums

Arrogant arborists who complain about your style of trimming, but will plant non-native species of trees in customer's yards. You would think people would have learned something from dandelions, buckthorns, and other invasive species by now.

One thing that never pisses me off is my groundman. I trained him...if he's at fault its my mistake.


----------



## Bakes5 (Jun 9, 2006)

stewartglenn said:


> I hate doing the impossible for wealthy snobs that ????? about the least little thing and are slow to pay the bill.....that pisses me off.....Double the bid if the house costs more than 300K
> 
> 
> Stew



You can barely buy an apartment in the projects for 300K in DC.


----------

